# Ok who uses coyote?



## smoking b (Dec 3, 2012)

It seems I'm getting enough of a coyote problem to warrant some action.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    So have any of you used coyote for anything? (besides bait for other coyotes)


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 3, 2012)

Target practice is about it.......


----------



## tomolu5 (Dec 3, 2012)

Their fur

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roller (Dec 3, 2012)

I shoot them and let them lay where they drop. I hate them !


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 3, 2012)

Kagogi


----------



## mossymo (Dec 3, 2012)

Roller said:


> I shoot them and let them lay where they drop. I hate them !



Ditto...:cheers:


----------



## smoking b (Dec 3, 2012)

That's pretty much what I was counting on hearing but figured I might as well ask here - I also thought maybe somebody would want a little for their mil


----------



## dward51 (Dec 3, 2012)

Never considered smoking them or making yote sausage, or anything similar.  Guess you can eat them and it's all about your state of mind. Some people consider squirrel, rabbit and other game animals pest & vermin, but I've eaten my share of those when my grandparents had their farm.  Guess you can eat yotes too.  I understand in some parts of the world dog is a staple meat, and when you get down to the bottom line, meat is meat (with the proper seasonings and sauces).

I know some of the trappers sell the pelts as I've seen posts in the local outdoor forum about that. The black ones are worth more.  There is a lot of talk on the Georgia Outdoor News forum (GON) about calling them and shooting with a AR15 type rifle with no problems as a sport.  They are not a native species in GA and prey on the deer population and other game or domestic animals.

I never figured they were in PA already.  We have them by the ton in our area of GA and every now and then I hear one howl in our subdivision.  Saw one in the cul-de-sac in daylight once but it was MIA before I could get the AR out of the case.  They will kill pets and livestock if they are in your area. Just never considered eating one. The one's I've seen around here are pretty meaty looking also (well fed I guess). From the post I've read in the GON forum they run 40-50 pounds for a good sized one around GA. Should be some usable meat on one that size.

Let's see..... Smoked yote on a stick, yote-burgers, yote-kabobs, yote stew, yote "backstraps", yote fatty (anything with bacon can't be all bad), yote loaf, yote "dogs", pulled yote sammiches, yote poppers, and the ever popular "Yote, it's what's been tasting my chickens". 

Sort of feel like Bubba from Forest Gump, just with a yote spin...

-----------------------------

PS - had to look up "Kagogi" after S2K9K posted it above.  Seems there is a huge market for domestic dog in Korea.  Oddly enough I could not find a single recipe on a google search (safe search was off also).

Hell, people eat snake, alligator, frog legs, squid, and any myriad of other critters and nobody seems to care.  So why no kagogi in the USA?

This one from GA is in a trap which is why the photo is from close up. It was taken for it's fur (and to remove an invasive species).  Might be worth the effort to field dress one? Shoot, Nepas just smoked a goat hind quarter last week.













attachment.php?attachmentid=702655&stc=1&d=1354589



__ dward51
__ Dec 3, 2012


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 4, 2012)

Be very carefull while skining. Their anal gland can squirt a liquid that is FOUL beyond all reasoning. Watch a couple videos on youtube to see how its done.


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 24, 2012)

Coyote pelts look really nice when done right. I don't have any but a buddy of mine is a really big coyote hunter and as a few hides around his house and they look really sweet.


----------



## drkrasi (May 9, 2013)

I saw a video on youtube a guy took a air hose from his air compresser and cut a small hole near the leg and blew it up with air the hide pelled right off quick and clean


----------



## finstr (Aug 5, 2013)

drkrasi said:


> I saw a video on youtube a guy took a air hose from his air compresser and cut a small hole near the leg and blew it up with air the hide pelled right off quick and clean


I use this technique every time I have a coyote or fox that's worth skinning. Problem is most of em have mange really bad around these parts so I don't skin them much anymore.

As for eating them.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I think I'll pass.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 16, 2013)

As with most small to medium sized predators the meat is supposedly very stringy and tough.  Unlike Pork or Beef I don't believe there is much connective tissue to break down, so I don't think you could get it tender with a low and slow cook. 

Heck, why don't one of y'all give it a try and let us know how it tastes!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 16, 2013)

dward, hello. I've had Dog before and it wasn't 'BAD' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but not again... I love my doggie too much to even think about it. Like eating a Family member.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Goats , on the other hand are good fodder...  like Lamb, the kids are delicious


----------



## radio (Aug 16, 2013)

If you saw some of the things Yotes eat, you would loose your appetite in a hurry!  They are a direct competitor with buzzards if that tells you anything.  Fresh roadkill may not be bad, but after it's been "marinating" in the ditch a few summer days, it likely would impart a certain "aroma" to whatever decided to have it for lunch.  Fur on any critter is of no value until the onset of colder weather and will be pretty thin right now.  Even thinner if they have a case of the mange


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 16, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Target practice is about it.......


+1 here for sure ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 


dward51 said:


> Never considered smoking them or making yote sausage, or anything similar.  Guess you can eat them and it's all about your state of mind. Some people consider squirrel, rabbit and other game animals pest & vermin, but I've eaten my share of those when my grandparents had their farm.  Guess you can eat yotes too.  I understand in some parts of the world dog is a staple meat, and when you get down to the bottom line, meat is meat (with the proper seasonings and sauces).
> 
> I know some of the trappers sell the pelts as I've seen posts in the local outdoor forum about that. The black ones are worth more.  There is a lot of talk on the Georgia Outdoor News forum (GON) about calling them and shooting with a AR15 type rifle with no problems as a sport.  They are not a native species in GA and prey on the deer population and other game or domestic animals.
> 
> *I never figured they were in PA already.*   We have them by the ton in our area of GA and every now and then I hear one howl in our subdivision.  Saw one in the cul-de-sac in daylight once but it was MIA before I could get the AR out of the case.  They will kill pets and livestock if they are in your area. Just never considered eating one. The one's I've seen around here are pretty meaty looking also (well fed I guess). From the post I've read in the GON forum they run 40-50 pounds for a good sized one around GA. Should be some usable meat on one that size.


IIRC they are in every state in the US (not sure about Hawaii, but figured they have been transplanted some how,  Hell they just found a damn alligator at a lake in Kansas.  Supposedly some guy shot it and then they gave him a ticket) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






radio said:


> If you saw some of the things Yotes eat, you would loose your appetite in a hurry!  They are a direct competitor with buzzards if that tells you anything.  Fresh roadkill may not be bad, but after it's been "marinating" in the ditch a few summer days, it likely would impart a certain "aroma" to whatever decided to have it for lunch.  Fur on any critter is of no value until the onset of colder weather and will be pretty thin right now.  Even thinner if they have a case of the mange


I would have to agree here, however if your dietary fiber intake is lacking, I'll bet it could be a good substitute for keeping you regular


----------



## donttread (Aug 17, 2013)

They feed on rotten meat and garbage half the time. Probably not the best idea.


----------



## chuck41 (Oct 22, 2013)

At deer camp we have an area where we take the remains of cleaned deer and dump it off.  The coyotes, buzzards and other varmints make quick use of them.  Occasionally shoot other things that we dump there and they disappear quickly as well, with one exception.  Coyotes.  Nothing will touch them. Not another coyote, buzzard, possum, coon, or anything.  They lie right there until they rot.  If even a buzzard wont eat one you can bet this boy wont either!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

They make for a gorgeous long coat! Should you start making these, let me know and I'll put an order in!!!!! And Happy eating!!! Cheers!!! Leah


----------

